# Andere Länder andere Regeln!



## maierchen (2 Mai 2008)

Malaysia!





​


----------



## Tokko (2 Mai 2008)

Macht aber irgendwie Sinn. Wer weiß wie viele schon da runter gerauscht sind.

:thx: maierchen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

